# Cold Front October trout



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Cold front blew in yesterday with stiff NW winds but that did not deter Walter and Dave from keeping their fishing trip planned as scheduled. I was a little worried about the winds but was willing to go and see what we could do. Good thing because it turned into a great trip. The winds were stiff but the weather cool and sunny had the trout turned on. Finished up with 60 trout 1 red and some drums. The trout and reds have moved into the marshes for the fall and the fishing will only get better as the weather gets cooler.
 It won’t be long and those ducks should start showing up too. Ready for some BLAST and CAST trips Ducks in the AM and fish in the PM. Give me call and get on the books !
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHERBE FISHING HUNTING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow weee !!! Nice!!


----------

